

Space lets you write code together, in real-time, from your browser. - mattmattmatt
http://chaoscollective.org/projects/builtinspace.html

======
jiggity
This is very cool stuff guys.

If you had a way to somehow save the chat entries that happened at a
particular cursor location, you have a way to capture the exact line of
thinking / rationalization that went behind it. This would go way beyond
arbitrary line comments while keeping your code clean. It follows that the
more controversial / complicated segments of code will have more chat exchange
between the developers. If a new developer were to be brought in to modify the
code, it brings a very human element towards understanding what exactly the
code does and why it was written that way.

I remember being brought into a 100K+ codebase as an intern and simply being
overwhelmed at the prospect of trying to learn the structure and why it was
written the way it was written. If the codebase also came with chat logs, it
would've been an invaluable asset for me to pore over.

If I were you guys, I would make this into a full service that provides the
automatic coding narrative. For any company that starts using this system, the
value of such information will skyrocket over time.

~~~
mattmattmatt
Oh man, if chat and commenting could be combined into a more seamless, context
aware log, that would be pretty amazing. We have some very light
implementation around 'status' which is basically a persistant chat message,
but was built with a different purpose in mind. Definitely worth looking into
a similar thing that can travel more inline with the code.

Plus I love the phrase 'automatic coding narrative'. How awesome is that!
Thanks for the feedback.

------
bradleyland
I've often wished for something like this when helping someone learn remotely.
For example, let's say I'm hanging out in #ruby-lang (IRC) and someone posts a
Gist they need help with. Forking and editing their Gist works great, but
there is real power in _watching_ someone make changes to code piece-by-piece.

I voted for OpenSource, but only because I think this is the kind of tool that
can thrive in an OSS environment. I wouldn't let that stop you from setting up
a service as well.

~~~
mattmattmatt
Totally agree! Coming from a design background, being able to immerse myself
in code and watch better-abled people code around me (and fix my code) is
incredibly useful. Looking at it as a platform for education is a great idea.
Codecademy + realtime!

I think open sourcing is a must: more things should be real-time! And if
enough people see value in building a service around it, then shucks, we (or
someone else) should do that too. :D

